# Passport renewal - how long does it take?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

My wife needs to renew her Passport. We are trying to get away for Feb26. Any chance she would get her new passpoort in time?

I looked on the Canada Passport website but couldn't find anything about how long it takes...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

nevermind, found what i was looking for...


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

She'll have to go down to the closest passport office with her pictures and all the forms (which you can download from the website). Today, preferably.

It normally takes longer than the time you've got, but you can do the 'RUSH' process. She should take her credit card.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The Scarborough passport office said my kids renewal passports would mail out to me in 10 days or less. I received them on the 10th day (today).


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

RUSH costs a bundle, but its the only way you can be sure to get it in less than 2 weeks. A week ago, you could have had it in time in the ordinary course.


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

If you fill out your passport papers online, they jump you to the front of the line. I discovered this when I renewed my passport 2 weeks ago. So fill it out online!
on-line_form


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

On-line says it doesn't support macs.


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

ya I know... but if you just keep going it all works. Don't know why it says it's not supported as everything was fine and I have my passport in my hands now.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

coreLlama said:


> ya I know... but if you just keep going it all works. Don't know why it says it's not supported as everything was fine and I have my passport in my hands now.


I don't know how you fudged this. I can't get this to print out correctly. There's no adjustment of margins in Safari so it can't print to the government specifications.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!! This thread has risen from the dead!

BTW, 6 weeks are you kidding? I got my passport, brand new, in 11 days.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

As usual with revived threads it's spam. Reported.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Zombie threads - gotta love' em.


----------

